# Fairy Tale for Orchestra



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Greetings,
here is a piece for orchestra meant to be played lively and intense. It is based on a couple of singable folklore themes which are played in variation. The piece ends by playing the original theme.

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fdance-of-the-goblins-orchestral


----------

